# Epson F2100 washing



## ZeroNegDan (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi everyone. We have the Epson F2100 and we’re having a few issues with the prints fading quite noticeably when washed. 

We’re using 190gsm organic cotton white T’s and printing pretty basic designs on them, essentially just text and blocks of colour. We’re using the top quality settings on GC and double striking, ink density 0 and not using any pretreatment. We’re using a Sefa heatpress to pre-press for 5-10 seconds then curing at 175C for 45 seconds and the prints look great until they’re washed. 

We wash at 30C and air dry and the colours and fading and looking almost speckled. We’ve tried lint rolling to lift any cotton dust off before printing but it doesn’t seem to make any difference. 

We’re only printing white shirts so there’s no white ink to contend with. Our site is due to launch soon so we’re pretty worried we might end up with people returning the shirts after washing it them due to the colour fade. Any tips?


----------



## Ghoster32111 (Jan 21, 2013)

ZeroNegDan said:


> Hi everyone. We have the Epson F2100 and we’re having a few issues with the prints fading quite noticeably when washed.
> 
> We’re using 190gsm organic cotton white T’s and printing pretty basic designs on them, essentially just text and blocks of colour. We’re using the top quality settings on GC and double striking, ink density 0 and not using any pretreatment. We’re using a Sefa heatpress to pre-press for 5-10 seconds then curing at 175C for 45 seconds and the prints look great until they’re washed.
> 
> ...


Use a light garment pretreat. It makes the shirt more vibrant, you can use less ink and they will not wash out on the first wash. I use Firebird Vivid pretreat


----------

